# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #240 (10/2020)



## PCGH_Aleco (24. August 2020)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

Hitze, viel zu viel Hitze! Dafür haben wir natürlich eine kühlende PCGH auf den Markt gebracht und den passenden zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen *PCGH 10/2020* gibt es hier. Hier dürft ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen reinschreiben, die wir dann auch lesen.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist immer noch nicht überstanden (ja, wirklich: Noch nicht überstanden).

Die neue Ausgabe erhaltet ihr planmäßig ab dem 02. September 2020 am Kiosk eurer Wahl, sofern dieser offen haben sollte. Wer nicht unbedingt was zum Anfassen braucht, in diesen Zeiten sollte man auf Kontakt ja generell verzichten, der kann den bedruckten Zellstoff in digitaler Form erwerben. Die PDF wird am Freitag vor dem Erstverkaufstag, in diesem Fall ist das der 31. August 2020. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PCGH in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also für den frühen Vogel (Vergesset nicht die Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, wünschen wir euch eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen und bleibt bitte alle gesund! Es geht nur wenn alle mitmachen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## KaterTom (27. August 2020)

Morgen schon die neue PCGH laden und am Wochenende durchschmökern.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. August 2020)

Da bin ich neugierig, was Torsten im Vergleich mit dem Kryos Next gemessen hat.

Duke711, ALC XPX, 3900X:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b3nt (28. August 2020)

Liebes Team,

ich bin begeisterter Leser eurer Zeitschrift und das schon seit vielen Jahren. Was ich ein bisschen schade finde ist, dass die Produkte aus den Tests nicht unmittelbar im Einkaufsführer landen. Ich nutze gerne das aktuelle Heft um mir Produkte rauszusuchen und schlage diese dann nach. Oftmals tauchen die Produkte, die ihr kürzlich getestet habt, dort aber gar nicht auf. Wenn ich also ein Heft mal nicht vollständig gelesen habe, laufe ich Gefahr bei der Recherche nach guter Hardware diese später nicht mit einzubeziehen, weil sie im folgenden Heft nicht im Einkaufsführer ist. Beispiele wären z.B. die CPU-Kühler aus dem aktuellen Heft oder auch die neuen AMD XT CPUs. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr den Einkaufsführer immer direkt updaten würdet, damit er zu einem vollständigen Nachschlagewerk wird 

Ansonsten macht weiter so, ich freu mich schon aufs neue Heft


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. August 2020)

Aus produktionstechnischen Gründen haben die Einkaufsführer einen vorgezogenen Redaktionsschluss. Wir können unmöglich alle Artikel am gleichen Tag in der gleichen Stunde finalisieren. Tatsächlich laufen teilweise noch Tests für die vorderen Heftseiten, wenn die hinteren schon gedruckt werden. Da es weniger Schmerzhaft ist, wenn ein Produkt, dass ohnehin vorne im Heft steht, hinten im EKF fehlt, als wenn wir beispielsweise eine neue Grafikkarte erst einen Monat später testen können, da wir die kurz-vor-Schluss-Minuten mit Nachschlagetabellen verbracht haben, kommt es regelmäßig vor, dass Testtabellen erst nach Abgabe der Einkaufsführer fertiggestellt werden. Im konkreten Fall haben die Nachmessungen bei Be Quiet zum Beispiel sehr lange gedauert. Zwar hätte ich einen Teil der Kühler früher in den Einkaufsführer packen können, aber das ist dann noch verwirrender.




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Da bin ich neugierig, was Torsten im Vergleich mit dem Kryos Next gemessen hat.
> 
> Duke711, ALC XPX, 3900X:
> 
> ...



Lorbeeren an den richtigen richten: Christian (Beck) hat gemessen, ich habe nur organisiert und regidiert.


----------



## KaterTom (31. August 2020)

So, habe auch dieses sehr interessante Heft durch und möchte kurz zwei sachen loswerden:
- Das Heft Archiv zum Jubiläum ist eine tolle Idee! Das ich als Digital Abonnent eine Ausgabe doppelt kaufen muss, um in den Genuss des Archives zu kommen finde ich allerdings nicht so prickelnd.
-Ich freue mich schon auf den Raytracing Index und ja, DLSS ist für mich ein wichtiger Faktor dabei!


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (31. August 2020)

@Raff: Wie ich bereits in der Mail schrieb, würde ich mich über einen Smoothnessindex bei dem Leistungsindex freuen, obwohl ich im nächsten Satz schrieb, dass das für das Layout-Team wahrscheinlich "spaßig" wird..
Erst im Nachhinein habe ich den Smootnessindex im CPU-Teil gesehen - das nächste mal blättere ich erst mal die Zeitschrift durch 
Dort gefallen mir die weiteren Angaben sehr gut 
An das Layout-Team: wenn Ihr das bei den GPU's auch schafft würde ich mich freuen 

@PCGH + Forum: Bleibt gesund  

MfG,
H3rr7w3rg


----------



## Homerclon (4. September 2020)

_Bzgl. Asymmetrische Kühlung bei Ryzen_:
Hochwertigere Luftkühler mit Kupferboden wurde im Artikel kurz angesprochen, aber wie sieht es mit solchen aus die auf _Direct Touch_ setzen?


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2020)

Hab die neue noch nicht, erst morgen. Aber was mir bei den Themen schon auffällt ist das ich irgendwie da mal mehr Querdenken vermissen.

Einige Beispiele dazu:
-Interessant wäre beispielsweise auch mal ein Ausflug in produktive Anwendungen. Welche Schnittsoftware  unterstützt welche GPU. Was genau kann eine GPU eigentlich alles im Workstationbereich beschleunigen?
-Das Thema Mobilität fände ich auch wichtig, Stichwort Convertibles z.B. 
Damit kann man super in Verbindung mit einem GPU Case und Thunderbolt sich eine Mischung aus HomeStation und mobiler Anwendung schaffen. Viele wissen solche Möglichkeiten gar nicht, gerade in Zeiten von FS2020 ist das aber sicher eine Zielgruppe die gelegentliches Spielen, produktives Arbeiten/Hobby (Drohnenvideos mal als Beispiel) und mobiles Arbeiten schätzen würden.
-Ähnliches Thema HTPC, der besteht mehr als nur aus PC Komponenten und passendem Gehäuse. Themen wie VRR, ARC und die Eigenheiten der angeschlossenen TV´s sind aber fast ne wichtigere Baustelle. Auch das Thema UHD BluRay sei in dem Zusammenhang erwähnt und der Kreis schließt sich dann bei VR Headsets und Gamepads bzw mobiler Peripherie für die Couch.
-Unique PC-Cases wäre auch mal was, wo gibt es Casemodder die auf Bestellung agieren, was bieten die an. Gibt es Seiten wo ich partiell mir ein Case zusammenstellen kann?

Klar, einiges geht in den Audio/Video Bereich mit rein. Aber vielleicht sollte man da auch vor allem in Hinblick auf die kommenden Konsolen sich die Thematiken mal näher anschauen.
Ich selbst kenn mich mit den Themen recht gut aus, aber viele kennen weder die Möglichkeiten, noch die passenden Produkte und schon gar nicht die nötige Software(UHD BD) und deren Möglichkeiten.

Dies bitte als nett gemeinte Anregung verstehen. Frohes schaffen an den stressigen Herbst/Winter Monaten, vor allem für die GPU Abteilung


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (5. September 2020)

Bereits in der letzten Ausgabe ist die Retrokisto positiv aufgefallen, diese fügt sich thematisch besser in das Heft ein 

Die Restekiste war immer wieder unterhaltsam - mein Favorit: Pizzaraumduftspray

Um dem Aufruf im Podcast #13 gerecht zu werden: Raff wenn Du Zeit hast an dem nächsten Podcast teilzunehmen, würden sich bestimmt mehrere Hörer freuen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. September 2020)

Bitte frag mich 2021 nochmal. Bis dahin eher nicht. Aber dafür gibt's ein paar Videos, versprochen. 

Beste Grüße aus dem Crunch,
Raff


----------



## PeaceTank (7. September 2020)

Moin, ich fand den Test der SSD's sehr gut , vielleicht wäre es beim nächsten Mal möglich auch die Wärmeentwicklung aufzunehmen und zu dokumentieren.


----------



## McZonk (9. September 2020)

Homerclon schrieb:


> _Bzgl. Asymmetrische Kühlung bei Ryzen_:
> Hochwertigere Luftkühler mit Kupferboden wurde im Artikel kurz angesprochen, aber wie sieht es mit solchen aus die auf _Direct Touch_ setzen?


Für mich sind rein aus dem Bauch heraus jedenfalls Unterschiede denkbar:
Liege ich nur mit 1 Heatpipe über den Dies
Liege ich mit 2 Heatpipes halb auf den Dies
> das könnte evtl. kleine Unterschiede ergeben, da die Wärmestromkapazität sich vergrößert.
Wie groß der Unterschied dann in der Praxis aber ausfällt, ist schwierig zu schätzen - es wäre sowieso mal interessant verschiedene Luftkühler mit der "Pulsbelastung" zu sehen und hier die Auswirkung unterschiedlicher Bodenplatten zu vergleichen.

Ich denke da kann Torsten als Luftkühler-Fachmann nach seinem Urlaub aber sicherlich nochmal eine nachgeschärftes Statement bringen


----------



## ArktosFFM (10. September 2020)

Der Lüftertest ist monströs geworden.
Der SSD-Test ebenso


----------



## PeaceTank (14. September 2020)

Moinsen, sag mal fehlt bei eurem Artikel " Geschwind gewinnt" am Ende nicht das FAZIT ????


----------



## PCGH_Phil (14. September 2020)

Hi,

Ja, das stimmt tendenziell; da fehlt ein bisschen der zusammenfassende Abschluss. Das hat am Ende einfach nicht mehr wirklich ins Design gepasst. Und generell hätte ich da eigentlich eh ein bisschen weiter ausholen müssen, um alle beobachteten Punkte zusammengefasst zu beurteilen bzw. ein Fazit mit einem gewissen Blick auf zukünftige Spiele zu ziehen - und manchmal wirkt ein sehr Fazit aus Authorensicht auch ein wenig konstruiert, bzw. sogar ein wenig anmaßend, wenn man dort nur Platz für ein "Kauft SSDs!" oder "PCI-E-4.0 ist überflüssig!" hat, die eigene Meinung (insbesondere nach den Tests) aber differenzierter ist: Es kommt halt darauf an. (Das müsste ich dann wiederum erklären und dann brauche ich mehr Platz).

Wobei wir auch nicht immer und bei jedem Artikel ein Fazit haben (der Artikel von Manu gleich danach hat auch keins )

Ich geb mir Mühe, beim nächsten Mal wieder eins zu integrieren (egal ob notwendig lang oder erfolgreich kurz und bündig).

Danke für's Feedback,
Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Deadlink107636737 (15. September 2020)

Mein Feedback bezieht  sich auf die Aussage vom Editorial von Thilo Bayer:


> In der PCGH 11/2020 finden Sie einen zusätzlichen Datenträger mit einem speziellen 20-Jahre-PDF-Archiv. Wir reden hier von über 35.000 Seiten mit Artikeln von 2000 bis heute. Das ist ein unschätzbares Archiv aus der IT-Geschichte. Wer PCGH-Print-Abonnent ist (DVD oder Magazin), bekommt dieses Archiv gratis dazu.
> Wer seine Kaufentscheidung am Kiosk trifft, sollte ergo zumindest bei der Jubiläumsausgabe die DVD-Version nehmen,  denn im Handel gibt es das Archiv nur auf dieser Heftversion (und nicht im Magazin). Wer sowieso alles digital kauft,  sollte bei der 11 vielleicht eine Ausnahme machen, denn das über 8 GByte große Archiv können wir leider aus vielen  Gründen nicht einfach irgendwo zum Download anbieten. Ich hoffe, Sie haben Verständnis dafür."



Wieso richtet Ihr dann nicht einen einzelnen Download-Link für jeden Nutzer ein, welcher sich bei Euch registriert hat?
Jeder Abonnenten könnte sich mit seiner Abonummer und eine durch einen Roboter generiertes Passwort dort einloggen und nur in einem gewissen Zeitraum das Image runter laden.
Heise kann es mit deren Zeitschriften. 

Da diese Ausgabe gut vergriffen sein wird, würde ich diese gerne durch einen örtlichen Buch- und Zeitschriftenhändler organisieren. Eine Vorbestellung sollte funktionieren. Welchen Verlag sollte ich suchen lassen? Computec?
Oder kann man diese Ausgabe auch bei Computec im Shop bestellen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. September 2020)

Der Verlag ist Computec, ja, und natürlich lässt sich die Ausgabe auch über den hauseigenen Shop beziehen, wenn sie erschienen ist.




Homerclon schrieb:


> _Bzgl. Asymmetrische Kühlung bei Ryzen_:
> Hochwertigere Luftkühler mit Kupferboden wurde im Artikel kurz angesprochen, aber wie sieht es mit solchen aus die auf _Direct Touch_ setzen?



Da würde ich ebenfalls keinen großen Einfluss erwarten. Der Heatspreader wirkt hier genauso, wie in unserem Test und die Materialstärke von Heatpipes ist nicht geringer als die Restbodenstärke unsere Kühlers. Es ist also genauso viel Kupfer im Spiel. Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, dass der Wärmetransport in Heatpipes ungerichtet in alle Dimensionen erfolgt. Normalerweise spielt zwar nur die Längsrichtung eine Rolle, aber auch eine Heatpipe kann Wärme von unten nach links an ihre Nachbarn abgeben, Asus hat bei Grafikkartenkühlern eine zeitlang sogar systematisch auf dieses Prinzip gesetzt (mit die meiste Zeit über durchaus gelobten Ergebnissen). Wenn ein 8-Heatpipe-Monster die Wärme mit Bodenplatte über seine riesige Bodenfläche verteilt bekommt, dann reicht für 4-5 Pipes HDT allemal aus. 
Im Falle der meisten Kombinationen ist es aber noch viel trivialer: Die CCD bei Ryzen 9 reihen sich von links nach rechts, die meisten HDT-Kühler sind Single-Tower mit von oben nach unten laufenden Heatpipes. Es liegt also sowieso von jeder Heatpipe ein Teil unmittelbar über einem Hotspot und die Wärmeableitung über diesem Weg und dann in der Pipe funktioniert besser als über mehrere Zentimeter in einer Vollmetalbodenplatte.


----------

